# Primer on CT



## Herald (May 29, 2006)

If a person (namely "moi") has been a believer for some 20-odd years, and has recently abandonded dispensationalism, what "entry-level" resource would you suggest for them on covenant theology?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 29, 2006)

Bill,
I would start w/ Matts short book. It can be gotten here:

http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/SimpleOverview.htm

Then I would go for Owens work on the covenant:

http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/CovenantOfLifeOpened.htm


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 29, 2006)

Christ Of The Covenants by by O. Palmer Robertson. Copies abound. Here is the entry, reviews and description at Amazon.


----------



## Larry Hughes (May 29, 2006)

Bill,

If you want just a short opener that is very helpful I think in its compactness and scope I'd get Horton's new "God of Promise - An Introduction To Covenant Theology". It's short but pacted and a pretty quick read. A very encouraging, Gospel, book.

That's my two cents,

Blessings,

Larry


----------



## VanVos (May 29, 2006)

I recommend this website http://www.upper-register.com, it covers a lot. I especially recommend the Irons teachings on The Introduction to Kline:

http://www.upper-register.com/mp3.html


----------



## Herald (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Bill,
> I would start w/ Matts short book. It can be gotten here:
> 
> ...



Scott - thanks. I ordered Matt's book last evening (Monday). I need to start somewhere and why not start with a PB publication?

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Herald (May 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for the other resources. I will check them out in due time.


----------

